# OOPS! DWR "mistake" leaks HB 141 decision



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

It does not look good. This is absolutely infuriating. The Utah Legislative Branch is akin to a House of Lords and the governor is their King.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=10208096


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This happened yesterday. Jim K of the DNR issued an appology on another forum. He said that they had prepared two press releases. One for if it went through, and one for it it was vetoed. He said a web tech had accidently published one. The governor has not signed anything. He has till tonight to sign or veto or less this bill slide through unsigned and pass. Keep calling. The secretary told us yesterday that they had had an overwhelming response from the anglers. Good news. Other good news is that Gov Herbert Vetoed a bill yesterday so his red pen is ready to go!! KEEP CALLING!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Trooper said:


> It does not look good. This is absolutely infuriating. The Utah Legislative Branch is akin to a House of Lords and the governor is their King.


It has been learned that the Guv will sign 141 today and yes, the decision is infuriating. I couldn't agree more.

It has also been learned that the DWR did "jump the gun" and apparently had advance notice. In an odd sort of way, I find that both funny and revealing at the same time. :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> This happened yesterday. * Jim K of the DNR *issued an appology on another forum. He said that they had prepared two press releases. One for if it went through, and one for it it was vetoed. He said a web tech had accidently published one. The governor has not signed anything. He has till tonight to sign or veto or less this bill slide through unsigned and pass. Keep calling. The secretary told us yesterday that they had had an overwhelming response from the anglers. Good news. Other good news is that Gov Herbert Vetoed a bill yesterday so his red pen is ready to go!! KEEP CALLING!!


I believe you meant _Jim K of he *DWR*_.... :?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":8gre3a47]This happened yesterday. * Jim K of the DNR *issued an appology on another forum. He said that they had prepared two press releases. One for if it went through, and one for it it was vetoed. He said a web tech had accidently published one. The governor has not signed anything. He has till tonight to sign or veto or less this bill slide through unsigned and pass. Keep calling. The secretary told us yesterday that they had had an overwhelming response from the anglers. Good news. Other good news is that Gov Herbert Vetoed a bill yesterday so his red pen is ready to go!! KEEP CALLING!!


I believe you meant _Jim K of he *DWR*_.... :?[/quote:8gre3a47]
Yes of *HE* DWR. haha


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is the appology I saw. Looks like it went through anyway.   What a joke.


> The Division of Wildlife Resources inadvertently posted a question and answer fact sheet on its website this morning that was intended to be posted in the event the Governor decided to sign HB141. The fact sheet was intended to provide information to anglers and boaters should the bill become law. It was removed from the website as soon as we discovered the mistake. The Division has also discussed a response in case the Governor chooses to veto HB141. The Division of Wildlife Resources has no information or indication of the action the Governor intends to take in regards to HB 141. Once the decision has been made we will post the appropriate information on our website. We apologize to the Governor's Office and to the public for the confusion this may have caused.
> 
> Jim Karpowitz
> Division Director


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

And the wealthy land owners keep getting richer. -O|o-


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

So the bill has officially passed? Are there any online publications on the governor's final decision?


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Sad day, more rights lost.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Is the Fox watching the Hen house? No conflect of interest with the Gov and his sisters property along the Provo? WOW!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> Is the Fox watching the Hen house? No conflect of interest with the Gov and his sisters property along the Provo? WOW!


I am sure that had NOTHING to do with his decision. He carefully reviewed the bill but the DWR just happened to know the day before to start preparing their website... :mrgreen:


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep he signed it!
http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_14792699


----------

